# virtualbox install failing



## gianD748 (Aug 7, 2010)

Dear all,

If I install VirtualBox from the desktop utility "Software", it seems that it goes fine. But the program do not start.

If I install by using the link "http://www.freebsdonline.com/content/view/610/506/" the installation fails and the result is displayed in the attached file.

I do not understand what I should do to let it go fine.

Please, anyone of you have any suggestions?

thank you very much

gian


----------



## wblock@ (Aug 7, 2010)

```
#error "This file was generated using the moc from 4.6.3. It"
#error "cannot be used with the include files from this version of Qt."
#error "(The moc has changed too much.)"
```

Looks like you have some old versions of the qt4 ports which need to be upgraded.


----------

